
Arlington Wallace: First Free Robo-Advisor in the UK - nevets963
http://arlingtonwallace.com
======
dang
Please don't solicit votes or comments to promote a submission on Hacker News.

~~~
nevets963
Sorry, I had no idea I could not share the link with friends and family. Just
now I noticed in the FAQs you're not supposed to.

------
tombc
I'm intrigued. It's a brave proposition to charge no fees. I'm sure you'll get
loads of interest! I'll be watching to learn more.

~~~
krahmal
no fees, pompous venture names - there might be a catch somewhere :) I'm sure
HN will figure this one out.

------
brisketb
This is really interesting, i've been paying 0.5%

~~~
uniform1957
I've been paying 1%

------
VeraK
Im curious! How are they going to make money?

------
krahmal
What's the catch?

~~~
krahmal
looks awesome. an area ripe for disruption. Is this UK only?

